# Let’s see them square-bodys



## Raylander (Jun 9, 2020)

After years of begging I finally convinced my old man to sell me his 1987 Chevy Custom Deluxe. I put a new 350 in it, serviced everything, and retooled the suspension. They just don’t make ‘real trucks’ anymore..

Anybody else ripping an old Chevy around?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2020)

I wish I still had Ol` Blue. 1976 Bonanza, Spirit Of 76. One of only 500 made.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2020)

Those are 2 awesome trucks!


----------



## deermaster13 (Jun 9, 2020)

I had a bunch of them. Only got a 77 long bed 4wd that dad bought back in 82 or so. Love them old trucks i wish I had about 10 of them to restore. Last year while at rod run in pigeon forge i seen a bunch of restored and they were bringing good money. That one you have should have the EFI motor in it. Nice truck and no they don't make them.like that anymore. I've managed to hold on to 3 i let Chevy Z71s, 89,96 and 97 model. No plans to get rid of them either.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 9, 2020)

More of a "rounded square" but hey...it's Frankenstein, he does have a "square" forehead so maybe he qualifies?













'72 340 stroked to 416 CI, Lunati Voodoo Camshaft 268/276 .494/.513 @ 106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155806233565306881Wife drives it frequently, school, grocery store, dump site.  Her favorite is rolling to a stop, or rumbling between the buildings, "There it is, listen to that motor, hitting a lick".


----------



## Redbow (Jun 10, 2020)

I have an '86 Silverado that I have done a lot of work on. Every where I drive that truck someone usually comes over and asks if its for sale. Mine needs a tranny rebuild now and the 350 engine that I installed in '99 is still going strong. I won't ever part with the old Chevy, not as long as I am alive...Engines and tranny's are still relatively cheap for them..


----------



## madsam (Jun 11, 2020)

1986 silverado with 59,000 orig. miles. I drive it around town about
once a week.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 13, 2020)

1984 GMC short bed 4X4.
stock 350 qjet with th350 transmission. Trying to decide on which iron heads to swap on. Looking for torque.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Jun 16, 2020)

WishboneW said:


> 1984 GMC short bed 4X4.
> stock 350 qjet with th350 transmission. Trying to decide on which iron heads to swap on. Looking for torque.



 I just bought that ones Chevy twin.  It is not near as nice as yours yet but lets call it a work in progress.  As for the heads I can't help you there...Mine has a 454


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 16, 2020)

WishboneW said:


> 1984 GMC short bed 4X4.
> stock 350 qjet with th350 transmission. Trying to decide on which iron heads to swap on. Looking for torque.


That's a good looking truck. Have you considered Vortec heads from a '96-'98 Chevy? You'll need to change the intake as well. The package would be a serious improvement over the boat anchors your truck has on it from the factory. Might even consider swapping the stock exhaust manifolds with some headers for improved torque.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 17, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> That's a good looking truck. Have you considered Vortec heads from a '96-'98 Chevy? You'll need to change the intake as well. The package would be a serious improvement over the boat anchors your truck has on it from the factory. Might even consider swapping the stock exhaust manifolds with some headers for improved torque.



I have been considering Summit Vortec heads and world products SR torquer with 58 cc chambers. Vortec heads are subject to cracking but are going to produce more torque at lower RPM which is exactly what I want. With the SR torquer I have less risk of cracking and can use the Wieand aluminum intake with Q jet I have. I just wonder what the performance difference will be. I have the factory steel tube exhaust manifolds that came on the 85 86 vin M heavy duty motor that is in the truck now.  I do not plan on changing cams.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 17, 2020)

BIG RANDY said:


> I just bought that ones Chevy twin.  It is not near as nice as yours yet but lets call it a work in progress.  As for the heads I can't help you there...Mine has a 454



454 is a beast!  Been working on my truck for the last 15 years. Currently I am trying to find a factory Am Fm cassette that the tape actually works. You might like GMsquarebody.com


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 17, 2020)

WishboneW said:


> I have been considering Summit Vortec heads and world products SR torquer with 58 cc chambers. Vortec heads are subject to cracking but are going to produce more torque at lower RPM which is exactly what I want. With the SR torquer I have less risk of cracking and can use the Wieand aluminum intake with Q jet I have. I just wonder what the performance difference will be. I have the factory steel tube exhaust manifolds that came on the 85 86 vin M heavy duty motor that is in the truck now.  I do not plan on changing cams.


Pretty sure it's only certain cast numbers that give problems. 906 heads are 64 chamber 1.94/1.50 valves with a 170cc intake runner. Haven't heard anybody having issues with them. I like them better than the old double humps we used to run. They are easily worth 50-70hp gain with headers and aluminum intake.

Those 58 chamber heads...you may have to run the numbers to make sure you can run them with cast pistons and pump gas. They could easily bump you to 10:1 compression with a .041 thick head gasket.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2020)

Here is my square body .....


----------



## Redbow (Jun 18, 2020)

Look on youtube, a man there tells in his opinion the good and bad GM heads, pretty good info IMO..


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 18, 2020)

Redbow said:


> Look on youtube, a man there tells in his opinion the good and bad GM heads, pretty good info IMO..


Thanks!  I will look there. I am interested in hearing any real world experience with either set. To be clear, I am looking at summit brand Vortec and world products SR torquer. I am not going to use junkyard or factory product


----------



## Wastedmoney (Jun 18, 2020)

Here is my 84 square body.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 20, 2020)

WishboneW said:


> Thanks!  I will look there. I am interested in hearing any real world experience with either set. To be clear, I am looking at summit brand Vortec and world products SR torquer. I am not going to use junkyard or factory product


Just curious who told you GM Vortec heads were prone to cracking. I've built several engines for 4x4 applications with them and never had a single issue. Now the Vortec heads they used on the newer LS Vortec 5.3 engines in '99 and up ARE prone to cracking...but those are a different animal than the 96-00 Vortec heads.

The only difference in the Summit Vortec vs the GM head is the Summit heads are cut for bigger valve springs to handle a larger camshaft. You said you have no desire to change the cam. The Summit heads have a 175cc intake runner with a 67cc combustion chamber. They won't have as good torque output vs GM Vortecs on an otherwise stock engine. Summit also won't say who casts their heads for them.

I'd buy a rebuilt set of GM 906 or 062 cast #s before I spent money on the aftermarket heads for any application like yours. You can likely buy them directly from a local engine shop ready to run...with a warranty.

Those World Products SR heads with the 58cc chambers are actually designed for a 305. As I said, I wouldn't use them with cast pistons. Your compression would likely be too high for pump gas.

Also consider changing the intake manifold. The stock intake on your 350 does not flow air well at all. Imagine trying to run a mile breathing through a straw...that's your stock intake. Edelbrock Performer would be a perfect upgrade...and they offer it with a Vortec bolt pattern. 

Not trying to start an argument. Just trying to get you the best option for the money. I have about 24 years experience building engines...not as a business, but as a hobby.


----------



## WishboneW (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for. 
 I have read on the GM square body forum that the used ones from salvage yards are likely to be cracked. 
Ever use Dover cylinder head near the airport?

 With Vortec heads I will have to buy a new intake any way.  
Currently I have a Wieand aluminum intake that allows my qjet to bolt right on with no adapter. I also have a MSD pro billet distributor and 6A box for ignition.

I built a few engines back in my youth, the last one in 1973 so I am way behind on the current stuff

I appreciate receiving the benefit of your experience!


----------



## hunt n duck (Jun 20, 2020)

1974 Chevy square body


----------



## EJC (Jul 24, 2020)

Current status of my 83


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 1, 2020)

My '75 Blazer waiting for restoration. I've looking for another '69-75 Blazer/Jimmy as well.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 26, 2020)

Those old chevy trucks are UGLY .


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 18, 2020)

This is my square body. 89 Dodge Dakota convertible. Washed it tonight and ready for a Sunday top down drive. Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 19, 2020)

LTZ25 said:


> Those old chevy trucks are UGLY .


You're high.  Lol


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 19, 2020)

LTZ25 said:


> Those old chevy trucks are UGLY .



Have to disagree here.

Chevys are probably the LAST truck/vehicle I would ever consider purchasing, 
BUT 1967/68 and later 70’s/early 80’s square body’s to me are some dang good looking sheet metal.


----------



## hopper (Sep 21, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> View attachment 1022430
> Here is my square body .....


You beat me to it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2020)

hopper said:


> You beat me to it.


You will have to check out my post in the random pics with a cellphone thread, just put a new trek top NX on it!!!!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 26, 2020)

Here’s my square body, 1997 Ford F-350 7.3L turbo charged powerstroke 4x4 with 168,000 miles. Just recently replaced all the stock suspension bushings to moog ,bilstein 5100 shocks, Moog steering linkage and ball joints, went from 3.55 gears to 4.10s. Took out the open rear diff and put in a Detroit trutrac.


----------

